# I'm not a cheater



## TheLastShy (Sep 20, 2014)

Today I was playing a normal game with a guy I met in soloq and his friend. I was moderately fed and casually scored a pentakill. We had a fight where I got focused hard by two enemies, one being a carry. I killed both then other two enemies saw me vulnerable at low health and tried to kill me. I had no defensive items like GA so I kited them both at 15 hp, killed them and proceeded finishing the last enemy, scoring a pentakill. After the game I got accused of scripting and probably reported. The guy I was queuing with was so impressed he kept saying "OMG HE'S DIAMOND XDDDDDDDDDDD" all the time. Then in the next game he was laughing at everything I was saying.

I am offended by this kind of heartless accusations. I have to stand this abuse just because I am Asian. :crying:


----------



## TheLastShy (Sep 20, 2014)

A disaster happened today. Yesterday I felt like I was on meth all day. Today I am feeling so sedated and retarded that I can't even beat Tetris. I have no idea of what happened. :crying:

I think someone drugged my coffee. I lost everything I played today. I don't even feel tired. I slept only 6 hours and woke up rested. :crying:

It must be a work of the devil trying to hinder my progress. It never happened with me before. That's not real. :crying::crying:


----------



## TheLastShy (Sep 20, 2014)

Ok, I just realized that I forgot to eat for several days and was just living on coffee. I cooked some rice (it ended up undercooked and tasted like ****, but it's ok) and ate it. Now I feel sharp again and returned winning games as before.


----------

